# Managment Company Controled SATELITE access. Would you pay ?



## ryan-neil (10 Oct 2008)

Hi,

We (Managment Comp) are considering installing 5 Sat dishes on a south facing rear boundry wall of our Apartment complex. 2 Sky - 3 Foreign to provide access to renters especially to their own tv (Polsat etc). Each apartment would be provided two feed from the dishes. The Managment company would cover the initial installation cost. 

But is it resonable for us to charge a 100euro connection fee, for someone who has paid the connection fee there would be a 25euro feed change fee. It seems that most of those renting have issue with this. Obviously being able to buy al Lidl system for the same price but I feel this is resonable as we have to provide the service and maintain it as well as also the person who will setup the system and will maintain it will physically has to access the area via ladder and connect them to the dishes.

Considering the no dish rule would you be happy paying this fee....


----------



## Sunny (10 Oct 2008)

*Re: Managment Company Controled SAT access. Would you pay ?*

We are looking at doing the same thing in our complex. I think it is a much better solution than having every apartment with their own dish. I would pay the fee


----------



## Towger (10 Oct 2008)

*Re: Managment Company Controled SAT access. Would you pay ?*

I would see no problem with those fees. How many of those Lidl systems have you seen installed, with the dish pointing at the ground! I assume it is still up to the appartments to supply their own box at their end. BTW I would call the €25 a maintance fee, sounds better than a supply fee for something they consider to be free. Each to manage too, if they don't pay up disconnect their cables


----------



## AKA (11 Oct 2008)

*Re: Managment Company Controled SAT access. Would you pay ?*

Agreeing to install your own is better than having multiple dishes.

It's also better than the builder linking up with a tv provision company that you didn't agree to - which is the norm in many other apartment blocks. Residents pay a monthly service fee for a pretty basic tv package.

There's also an additional surcharge to have regular Sky - around the same price as standard Sky. So the resident is charged twice. 

The connection fees seem low - what will the monthly charge be?

Also, will it be company management company or management agent controlled?


----------



## jhegarty (11 Oct 2008)

*Re: Managment Company Controled SAT access. Would you pay ?*

25euro feed change fee how often ?

how many apartments in the block ?


----------



## ryan-neil (12 Oct 2008)

Hi,

There is 8 apartments. Each would recieve two feeds. There would be four feeds from each dish. 5 Dishes to begin with. 2 Sky, Three 1metre dishes. 

The idea of the connection fee of 100 is for the initial connection to the dishes. We are unsure how to deal with renters, i.e. should the 100euro fee be charged with each new tenents or once to the apartment owners but tenents who require a feed change would pay the 25 euro fee. This may require the introduction of a annual fee though as income for mantaince would be non existant after the initial setup. Also we would have no way or knowing when tenants come and go.

This is managment company controlled and will be looked after by a owner occupier. If you want sky yes you would have to pay them the monthly fee for your packages and provide your own decoder / subs etc. We will only provide the signal to the end of the line.


----------



## jhegarty (13 Oct 2008)

any normal sky dish can give 8 feeds with an octo lnb.... there is dishes that can do far more (google WaveFrontier).... 


you should be able to cover everyone on one WaveFrontier T90


----------



## Towger (13 Oct 2008)

jhegarty said:


> any normal sky dish can give 8 feeds with an octo lnb.... there is dishes that can do far more (google WaveFrontier)....
> 
> you should be able to cover everyone on one WaveFrontier T90


 
This is my thought to. Especially why the two sky dishes for only 8 apartments, although I think you answered also it. 8 apartments with Sky Plus is 16 feeds, so two dishes with an Octo LNB each will give this. One dish with a Quattro LNB connected to a distribution system could handle many more apartments, but may be more expensive for a smallish setup.


----------



## alaskaonline (13 Oct 2008)

> But is it resonable for us to charge a 100euro connection fee, for someone who has paid the connection fee there would be a 25euro feed change fee.


 
what exactly do you mean with the € 100 fee and € 25 feed change fee? it's not really clear to me AND if the € 100 fee is per tenant/ owner (i.e. € 800 in total) to get their tv digitally connected than I understand why they have problems with it. if you look up the prices for individual households with sky or ntl digital tv, you don't pay € 100 just to get connected - so if they look at it from that angle, i totally agree with them, too especially when they have to pay - on top of it - a yearly management fee which is commonly known to be quite high in any area.


----------



## ryan-neil (13 Oct 2008)

We have no agent so managment fees are minimal at €700 per year. We have no Agent, just the managment company. I personally have to get up a ladder to change bulbs in external lighting and call for bin collection as required for no pay but to keep my fees low. I don't recieve payment for this. We have had issues with red bricks on the building being shattered by a renter putting up a dish and having to pay to have them repaired.

I am not willing to dig a trench around the site and run 16 coax feeds either. The company will pay that but there will be a charge 100 for this to recoup some cost. This is the 100 fee.. Managment company will cover the rest but if you want a connection you will have to pay it. The "Feed Change Fee" is just that. If there is Polsat feeds to the apartment and you want it changed to say Sky meaning someone will need to change it then there is a fee.

Also remember that i don't want Sky. I'm happy with UPC but i understand that others have seperate needs. Its seems to be turning into a Renters vs Landlords vs Owners/Occupiers issue relating to costs so we may scrape the entire thing and stay with the existing house rule of no dishes where only UPC win.


----------



## rmelly (13 Oct 2008)

Does the existing lease make any reference to what you propose? Is inclusion optional? What (if any) TV service already exists? How many of the 8 apartments ACTUALLY want this? 

Sorry for all the questions, but if I owned an apartment there I'd be quite annoyed if I had an existing UPC cable digital connection and then was expected to pay for this. I'd also be concerned the management company are overstepping the mark - has this been put to a vote and or consultation with the owners?

Also don't Sky have a scheme that they install a common dish etc for apartment blocks? Is that cheaper than your proposal? If so the people who are happy with Sky Plus are subsidising the Polsat users?


----------



## rmelly (13 Oct 2008)

ryan-neil said:


> Managment company will cover the rest but if you want a connection you will have to pay it.


 
Technically this is not correct - the owners pay the managment fees (and own the maangement company) so ultimately are paying this, so someone not wishing to avail of the service pays 2 fees - the direct one and 1/8 of the management company portion.


----------



## ryan-neil (13 Oct 2008)

rmelly said:


> Technically this is not correct - the owners pay the managment fees (and own the maangement company) so ultimately are paying this, so someone not wishing to avail of the service pays 2 fees - the direct one and 1/8 of the management company portion.



Yes that is am issue but most seem happy once the costs are low enough. Should it only cost a 1000 to do then it would be an additional 200 cost to the managment company or 25 euro per unit. Some do not want to pay upc as they have Lidl units that were removed. Landlords are suportive enough as everyone is keen to cover there investment by not letting the place become covered in dishes. 

As i said, i have UPC and would like Hd but not at Skys prices. I would have an option getting SAT HD from one of the other dishes. But at the end of the day the costs need to be covered. It's been to a vote and supported once costs are kept to a minumum. Landloads benifit as they can offer there apartmetns for rent with multiple tv options and owners have a choice from who they get tv.


----------



## rmelly (13 Oct 2008)

> It's been to a vote and supported once costs are kept to a minumum. Landloads benifit as they can offer there apartmetns for rent with multiple tv options and owners have a choice from who they get tv.


 
Sounds like there is no problem then, assuming the fees are covering costs and not being treated as a revenue generator...


----------



## ryan-neil (15 Oct 2008)

We seem to have got off topic. My original query would be if people would be happy paying the fees above to have this service....


----------



## gebbel (15 Oct 2008)

ryan-neil said:


> Hi,
> 
> We (Managment Comp) are considering installing 5 Sat dishes on a south facing rear boundry wall of our Apartment complex. 2 Sky - 3 Foreign to provide access to renters especially to their own tv (Polsat etc).
> 
> Considering the no dish rule would you be happy paying this fee....





ryan-neil said:


> We seem to have got off topic. My original query would be if people would be happy paying the fees above to have this service....



I would imagine this would be a deal breaker for many foreign prospective tenants, but I would pay it myself and consider it a good idea.


----------



## Tom0815 (19 Oct 2008)

Get someone involved who knows the technical side!!!

This can be done with one larger dish and multiple LNBs for several satellites (at least Astra2, Astra1 and Hotbird is possible on one dish, I do it ). There is no need for several dishes. For several TVs (apartments) all LNBs going into something like a cascaded multiswitch. SO there is no need to later change or "reconnect" for "foreign providers" 

Just imaging an appartment building with 60 flats, they would have something like 120 dishes


----------



## Bob the slob (18 Nov 2008)

ryan-neil said:


> We seem to have got off topic. My original query would be if people would be happy paying the fees above to have this service....



No I wouldnt be happy to pay that fee.  Sounds too much like a little cash cow for the management company to me.


----------

